# منتدى مكافحة الإرهاب > مكافحة الإرهاب في الشريعة الإسلامية >  تعريف الإرهاب

## هيثم الفقى

أن الإرهاب في الاصطلاح المعاصر مفهوم ظهر في تاريخ أوروبا الحديث، وأوضح أنه إجراء منظم يستهدف الإضرار بالأنفس والممتلكات العامة لإحداث أغراض غير مشروعة، ومنها قتل الأنفس وسفك الدماء، وقال: إن حوادث الإرهاب في العالم كثيرة رصدها بعض الباحثين مبيناً أن ثلثها حدث في أوروبا، ونصفها في أمريكا، والباقي توزع في أنحاء العالم، وقارن معاليه بين التعريفات التي قدمت للإرهاب، مشيراً إلى أن أقربها للواقع تعريف وزراء الداخلية العرب، والتعريف القريب منه الذي أصدرته رابطة العالم الإسلامي من خلال المجمع الفقهي الإسلامي في دورته السادسة عشرة التي عقدت في شهر شوال 1422هـ، ونصه: الإرهاب: هو العدوان الذي يمارسه أفراد أوجماعات أو دول بغياً علـى الإنسان: 
(دينه ودمه، وعقله، وماله، وعرضه) ويشمل صنوف التخويف والأذى والتهديد والقتل بغير حق وما يتصل بصور الحرابة وإخافة السبيل وقطع الطريق، وكل فعل من أفعال العنف أو التهديد، يقع تنفيذاً لمشروع إجرامي فردي أو جماعي، ويهدف إلى إلقاء الرعب بين الناس، أو ترويعهم بإيذائهم، أو تعريض حياتهم أو حريتهم أو أمنهم أو أحوالهم للخطر، ومن صنوفه إلحاق الضرر بالبيئة أو بأحد المرافق والأملاك العامة أو الخاصة، أو تعريض أحد الموارد الوطنية، أو الطبيعية للخطر، فكل هذا من صور الفساد في الأرض التي نهى الله سبحانه وتعالى المسلمين عنها في قوله: {وَلا تَبْغِ الْفَسَادَ فِي الأَرْضِ إِنَّ اللهَ لا يُحبُّ الْمُفْسِدِينَ} (القصص:77). 
المحور الثاني: مظاهر الإرهاب
أما مظاهر الإرهاب المشهودة، فقد بينها معالي د.التركي كما يلي: 
1) قتل الأنفس البريئة والمعصومة، مسلمة كانت أو غير مسلمة. 
2) تدمير الممتلكات العامة والخاصة، والمرافق التي ينتفع منها الناس، وإهدار الأموال وضياعها. 
3) ترويع الآمنين ونشر الخوف والفزع بين الناس. 
واستشهد معاليه بالعديد من الأحداث المرتبطة بهذه المظاهر التي تدخل في نطاق المحرمات المؤكدة في الشريعة الإسلامية. 
المحور الثالث: آثار الإرهاب
وعدد معاليه آثار الإرهاب على المجتمع المسلم، وبين أنه يشغل المسلمين عن مهامهم، مشيراً إلى أن من أبرز آثاره: 
1) الإخلال بأمن الأمة، وهذا يؤدي إلى الإخلال بحياة الناس في المجالات الاجتماعية والاقتصادية وغيرها. 
2) إعطاء الذريعة لأعداء الأمة للهجوم على الإسلام والمسلمين ومجافاتهم. 
3) شق عصا الطاعة لولاة الأمر، وفي هذا مخالفة عظيمة لأمر الله سبحانه: {أَطِيعُوا اللَّهَ وَأَطِيعُوا الرَّسُولَ وَأُولِي الأَمْرِ مِنْكُمْ} (النساء:59). 
المحور الرابع: موقف الإسلام من الإرهاب
وفي هـذا المحور شرح معالي د. التركي موقف الإسلام من الإرهاب وتحريمه القطعي مشيراً إلى ما يلي: 
1) اعتبار الإسلام سفك الدماء وقتل الأنفس المعصومة من أشد المحرمات وأشار إلى أن ذكر تحريم سفك الدماء ورد في مواضع تصل إلى 120 موضعاً في القرآن الكريم، ومن ذلك قوله سبحانه: {وَلا تَقْتُلُوا النَّفْسَ الَّتِي حَرَّمَ اللَّهُ إِلا بِالْحَقِّ} (الاسراء:33). 
2) تحريم الإسلام الإفساد في الأرض: {وَلا تُفْسِدُوا فِي الأَرْضِ بَعْدَ إِصْلاحِهَا} (الأعراف:56). 
3) اعتبار الفساد في الأرض محادة ومحاربة لله ورسوله، وفرض عقوبة قاسية بشأنه: {إِنَّمَا جَزَاءُ الَّذِينَ يُحَارِبُونَ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ وَيَسْعَوْنَ فِي الْأَرْضِ فَسَاداً أَنْ يُقَتَّلُوا أَوْ يُصَلَّبُوا أَوْ تُقَطَّعَ أَيْدِيهِمْ وَأَرْجُلُهُمْ مِنْ خِلافٍ أَوْ يُنْفَوْا مِنَ الأَرْضِ ذَلِكَ لَهُمْ خِزْيٌ فِي الدُّنْيَا وَلَهُمْ فِي الآخِرَةِ عَذَابٌ عَظِيمٌ } (المائدة:33). 
4) تحريم أساليب الترويع والتخويف، حيث وردت نصوص عديدة في الكتاب والسنة بهذا الشأن ومن ذلك قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: " لا يحل لمسلم أو مؤمن أن يروع مؤمناً " و: " من حمل علينا السلاح فليس منا ". 
المحور الخامس: أسباب الإرهاب
وبين معالي د.التركي أسباب الإرهاب المتعددة، ومنها: 
1) اتباع الهوى. 
2) التأثر بالآراء المضللة. 
3) الغلو في الدين. 
وتوقف معاليه عند موضوع الغلو في الدين مبيناً آثاره، وأشار إلى أن الغلو يؤدي إلى نتائج خطيرة، ودعا العلماء ووسائل الإعلام إلى معالجة قضية الغلو. 
المحور السادس: مكافحة الإرهاب 
وشدد د. التركي على التعاون في مكافحة الإرهاب والتصدي للإرهابيين، مثنياً على الجهود التي بذلتها وتبذلها الجهات الأمنية المسؤولة في المملكة، وعلى رأسها سمو وزير الداخلية الأمير نايف بن عبد العزيز، وسمو نائبه الأمير أحمد بن عبد العزيز، والقيادات الأمنية التي تتلقى توجيهات خادم الحرمين الشريفين وسمو ولي العهد الأمين وسمو النائب الثاني للحفاظ على أمن هذا المجتمع الآمن. 
وتحدث معاليه عن شناعة الأعمال الإجرامية في المملكة لأنها منطلق الرسالة الإسلامية، وفيها مكة المكرمة والمدينة المنورة، مبيناً خصوصية هذا البلد، والتحريم الشديد للمخالفة فيه. 
وذكّر معاليه بما تقدمه المملكة للمسلمين وللعالم، مما جعلها محط أنظار الأمم والشعوب، وقال: إن صورة المملكة المشرقة بين الناس تجذب الأنظار إليها، وهذا يوجب تعاون العلماء ووسائل الإعلام والأفراد، ودعا معاليه المسلمين للأخذ عن ثقات العلماء وعدم الأخذ عن الأفراد ولاسيما في مجال الفتوى، وحث الأسر المسلمة على الإحسان في تربية أبنائها ومتابعة شؤونهم لئلا يقعوا في مصيدة المجرمين. كذلك أكد معاليه على وحدة المجتمع المسلم مبيناً حرمة شق عصا الطاعة ومخالفة ولي الأمر المسلم مهما كانت اجتهادات المخالفين، واستعرض شواهد وأمثلة من السيرة والتاريخ الإسلامي مؤكداً أن طاعة ولي الأمر من الواجبات المفروضة على المسلم. 
وفي نهاية المحاضرة أجاب د. التركي على الأسئلة التي تم توجيهها، ثم تسلم من العقيد مرزوق الخماش درع مدينة تدريب الأمن العام بمنطقة مكة المكرمة تقديراً للجهود المشهودة التي يبذلها معاليه في مجالات الدعوة

----------


## أم خطاب

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
وأعدوا لهم ما استطعتم من قوة ومن رباط الخيل ترهبون به عدو الله وعدوكم وءاخرين من دونهم لا تعلمونهم الله يعلمهم وما تنفقوا من شيء في سبيل الله يوف إليكم وأنتم لا تظلمون)) صدق الله العظيم 

والفعل رهِب بكسر الهاء معناه خاف - كما توضح ذلك المعاجم العربية فمعنى ترهبون به عدو الله وعدوكم أي تخوِّفون به عدو الله وعدوكم - وهم كفار مكة - فلا يتجرؤون عليكم أو يفاجئونكم بالعدوان
فالإرهاب المقصود هنا ليس عدوانا على أحد بأي حال من الأحوال، وإنما هو بمثابة تخويف لردع العدو عن العدوان على المسلمين، وبمعنى آخر: هو ضرورة اتخاذ إجراءات احتياطية وقائية لضمان أمن المسلمين ضد أي عدوان خارجي. وهذا معنى تختلف تماماً عن معنى الإرهاب اليوم الذي يعني الترويع والقتل والتدمير والعدوان على الآمنين والمسالمين كما هو حادث بالفعل في عالمنا المعاصر
فهذه الكلمة نزلت في القران الكريم ليمنح لنا الله عز وجل اكبرمشروعية هي اخافة الأعداء عندما يقومون بالهجوم علينا او محاربتنا فهذه الكلمة أخذها الغرب من قرأننا وهم يفهمون ويوعون مامعناها الحقيقي اننا سنردعهم ونقوم بتخويفهم واطلقوها اليوم علينا ،، فسنظل نرهبهم بكل شي بالقلم والحجارة والسلاح وفي زمن الصحابة رضوان الله عليهم ارهبوا الاعداء من خلال السواك عندما استيئسوا من النصر فامرهم القائد بالسواك للعودة الى سنة الله ورسوله فعندما شاهدوا الاعداء جميع المسلمين وهم يستاكون خافوا وحسبوا انهم يحدون اسنانهم لردعهم هكذا فكفانا فخرا ان اعطانا الله رخصة ومشروعية لارهاب العدو . 
بارك الله فيكم جميعا وجعله في ميزان حسناتكم فمثل هذه المواضيع يجب أن تطرح للوعي الأسلامي فالكثير من المسلمين أخذوا افكار الغرب ويستعملون هذه الكلمة بأساء للمسلمين

----------


## محمد الحيدري

[align=center]شكرا جزيلا لصاحب الموضوع[/align]

----------


## نور زيدان

شكرا جزيلا لصاحب الموضوع

----------

